# Solved: Computer getting slower, Trend Finding more generic suspicious files, etc. (H



## TheArmegeddon (Jul 9, 2007)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 8:24:05 PM, on 4/2/2008
Platform: Windows Vista SP1 (WinNT 6.00.1905)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6001.18000)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AntiVirus 2007\tavui.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\hp\support\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\On-Screen OSD Indicator\OSD.exe
C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Zune\ZuneLauncher.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Windows\System32\mobsync.exe
C:\hp\kbd\kbd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\distnoted.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.rr.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=73&bd=Pavilion&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=73&bd=Pavilion&pf=desktop
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost;*.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\hp\support\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KbdStub.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OsdMaestro] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\On-Screen OSD Indicator\OSD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "c:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Trend Micro AntiVirus 2007] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AntiVirus 2007\tavui.exe" -1 --delay 200
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zune Launcher] "c:\Program Files\Zune\ZuneLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvSvc] "RUNDLL32.EXE" C:\Windows\system32\nvsvc.dll,nvsvcStart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] "RUNDLL32.EXE" C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] "RUNDLL32.EXE" C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Launcher] %WINDIR%\SMINST\launcher.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] "C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Windows &Live Favorites - http://favorites.live.com/quickadd.aspx
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\tmlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\tmlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\tmlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\tmlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\tmlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\tmlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\tmlsp.dll
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - c:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB9 - Sonic Solutions - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - c:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro AntiVirus Protection Service (tavsvc) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AntiVirus 2007\tavsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AntiVirus 2007\Components\tmproxy.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
O23 - Service: XAudioService - Conexant Systems, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.exe

--


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Are you still having this problem? If so, can we see a fresh Hijackthis log please 

Regards

eddie


----------



## TheArmegeddon (Jul 9, 2007)

Computers gotten faster but it's still find threats like crazy, surprisingly in Trend itself.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 7:58:59 PM, on 4/6/2008
Platform: Windows Vista SP1 (WinNT 6.00.1905)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6001.18000)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AntiVirus 2007\tavui.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\hp\support\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\On-Screen OSD Indicator\OSD.exe
C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Zune\ZuneLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\hp\kbd\kbd.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AntiVirus 2007\TAVScan.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.rr.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=73&bd=Pavilion&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=73&bd=Pavilion&pf=desktop
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost;*.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\hp\support\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KbdStub.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OsdMaestro] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\On-Screen OSD Indicator\OSD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "c:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Trend Micro AntiVirus 2007] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AntiVirus 2007\tavui.exe" -1 --delay 200
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zune Launcher] "c:\Program Files\Zune\ZuneLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvSvc] "RUNDLL32.EXE" C:\Windows\system32\nvsvc.dll,nvsvcStart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] "RUNDLL32.EXE" C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] "RUNDLL32.EXE" C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe /startintray
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Launcher] %WINDIR%\SMINST\launcher.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] "C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Windows &Live Favorites - http://favorites.live.com/quickadd.aspx
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\tmlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\tmlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\tmlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\tmlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\tmlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\tmlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\tmlsp.dll
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - c:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB9 - Sonic Solutions - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - c:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro AntiVirus Protection Service (tavsvc) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AntiVirus 2007\tavsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AntiVirus 2007\Components\tmproxy.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
O23 - Service: XAudioService - Conexant Systems, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.exe

--
End of file - 8722 bytes


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, first of all do this:

Re-open HiJackThis and scan. Check the boxes of all the entries listed below.

*R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe*

Now *close all windows other than HiJackThis*, then click Fix Checked. Reboot into safe mode.

Restart your computer and as soon as it starts booting up again continuously tap F8. A menu should come up where you will be given the option to enter Safe Mode.

Please remove this entry from *Add/Remove Programs* in the Control Panel(if present):

*Viewpoint*

Please note any other programs that you dont recognize in that list in your next response

Please delete this *folder* using Windows Explorer(if present):

*C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\*

Reboot the computer.

Then, please download *Deckard's System Scanner (DSS)* and save it to your Desktop.
Close all other windows before proceeding. 
Double-click on *dss.exe* and follow the prompts.
When it has finished, *dss* will open two Notepads *main.txt* and *extra.txt* -- please copy (CTRL+A and then CTRL+C) and paste (CTRL+V) the contents of *main.txt* and *extra.txt* in your next reply.

eddie


----------



## TheArmegeddon (Jul 9, 2007)

Deckard's System Scanner v20071014.68
Run by Owner on 2008-04-07 15:35:53
Computer is in Normal Mode.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-- Last 5 Restore Point(s) --
24: 2008-04-07 05:03:26 UTC - RP419 - Scheduled Checkpoint
23: 2008-04-06 16:27:47 UTC - RP418 - Device Driver Package Install: NVIDIA Display adapters
22: 2008-04-06 10:10:35 UTC - RP417 - Windows Update
21: 2008-04-05 23:12:41 UTC - RP416 - Installed Command & Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars(TM) Worldbuilder
20: 2008-04-05 15:05:59 UTC - RP414 - Installed Command & Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars(TM) MOD SDK

-- First Restore Point -- 
1: 2008-03-27 19:25:46 UTC - RP390 - Windows Update

Backed up registry hives.
Performed disk cleanup.

-- HijackThis (run as Owner.exe) -----------------------------------------------

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 3:41:39 PM, on 4/7/2008
Platform: Windows Vista SP1 (WinNT 6.00.1905)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6001.18000)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AntiVirus 2007\tavui.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\hp\support\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\On-Screen OSD Indicator\OSD.exe
C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Zune\ZuneLauncher.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Users\Owner\Desktop\dss.exe
C:\hp\kbd\kbd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\HIJACK~1\Owner.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.rr.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=73&bd=Pavilion&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=73&bd=Pavilion&pf=desktop
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost;*.local
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\hp\support\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KbdStub.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OsdMaestro] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\On-Screen OSD Indicator\OSD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "c:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Trend Micro AntiVirus 2007] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AntiVirus 2007\tavui.exe" -1 --delay 200
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zune Launcher] "c:\Program Files\Zune\ZuneLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvSvc] "RUNDLL32.EXE" C:\Windows\system32\nvsvc.dll,nvsvcStart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] "RUNDLL32.EXE" C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] "RUNDLL32.EXE" C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe /startintray
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Launcher] %WINDIR%\SMINST\launcher.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] "C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Windows &Live Favorites - http://favorites.live.com/quickadd.aspx
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\tmlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\tmlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\tmlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\tmlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\tmlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\tmlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\tmlsp.dll
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - c:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB9 - Sonic Solutions - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - c:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro AntiVirus Protection Service (tavsvc) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AntiVirus 2007\tavsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AntiVirus 2007\Components\tmproxy.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
O23 - Service: XAudioService - Conexant Systems, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.exe

--
End of file - 8442 bytes

-- HijackThis Fixed Entries (C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\HIJACK~1\backups\) -----------

backup-20080407-152721-201 O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
backup-20080407-152721-293 R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
backup-20080407-152721-477 R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
backup-20080407-152721-882 R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch =

-- File Associations -----------------------------------------------------------

All associations okay.

-- Drivers: 0-Boot, 1-System, 2-Auto, 3-Demand, 4-Disabled ---------------------

R2 MCSTRM - c:\windows\system32\drivers\mcstrm.sys <Not Verified; RealNetworks, Inc.; RealNetworks Virtual Path Manager® (32-bit)>

S3 USBIO (TrashTalk Drivers (usbio.sys)) - c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbio.sys <Not Verified; Thesycon GmbH, Germany; Universal USB Device Driver>

-- Services: 0-Boot, 1-System, 2-Auto, 3-Demand, 4-Disabled --------------------

R2 Apple Mobile Device - "c:\program files\common files\apple\mobile device support\bin\applemobiledeviceservice.exe" <Not Verified; Apple, Inc.; Apple Mobile Device Service>
R2 Bonjour Service - "c:\program files\bonjour\mdnsresponder.exe" <Not Verified; Apple Inc.; Bonjour>

S4 Viewpoint Manager Service - "c:\program files\viewpoint\common\viewpointservice.exe" (file missing)

-- Device Manager: Disabled ----------------------------------------------------

No disabled devices found.

-- Scheduled Tasks -------------------------------------------------------------

2008-04-07 15:00:02 1678 --a------ C:\Windows\Tasks\wrSpySweeper_LA2D10D0514B54A0A95419D760D152CDF.job
2008-04-07 01:00:02 400 --a------ C:\Windows\Tasks\EasyShare Registration Task.job
2008-04-06 23:00:05 1678 --a------ C:\Windows\Tasks\wrSpySweeper_L03ACFBFF343647F0AA04D43C2291D041.job
2008-04-06 23:00:00 1694 --a------ C:\Windows\Tasks\wrSpySweeper_L378BBC085BE44937ADD05F7C697DEC1C.job
2008-04-05 16:02:01 286 --a------ C:\Windows\Tasks\Uniblue SpeedUpMyPC Nag.job
2008-02-24 15:30:38 254 --a------ C:\Windows\Tasks\Check Updates for Windows Live Toolbar.job
2007-08-09 15:22:15 408 --a------ C:\Windows\Tasks\Uniblue SpeedUpMyPC.job

-- Files created between 2008-03-07 and 2008-04-07 -----------------------------

2008-04-05 10:34:17 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\GameSpy
2008-04-05 10:17:02 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Common Files\EasyInfo
2008-03-30 14:24:01 0 d-------- C:\Windows\system32\Adobe
2008-03-24 10:42:03 0 d-------- C:\Users\All Users\{GameExplorer}
2008-03-24 10:38:39 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Electronic Arts

-- Find3M Report ---------------------------------------------------------------

2008-04-05 19:48:30 0 d-------- C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Roaming\Command & Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars
2008-04-05 11:31:46 0 d-------- C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Roaming\Command & Conquer 3 Kane's Wrath
2008-04-05 11:06:09 0 d--h----- C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information
2008-04-05 10:17:02 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Common Files
2008-03-31 00:26:27 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\SpywareBlaster
2008-03-31 00:21:48 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Real
2008-03-31 00:21:24 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real
2008-03-31 00:21:15 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Rhapsody
2008-03-24 10:43:35 0 d-------- C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Roaming\Command and Conquer 3 BattleCast Viewer
2008-03-22 23:21:52 174 --ahs---- C:\Program Files\desktop.ini
2008-03-22 23:13:44 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar
2008-03-22 23:13:44 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Windows Photo Gallery
2008-03-22 23:13:44 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Windows Mail
2008-03-22 23:13:44 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Windows Journal
2008-03-22 23:13:44 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Windows Collaboration
2008-03-22 23:13:44 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Windows Calendar
2008-03-22 23:13:44 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Movie Maker
2008-03-22 23:13:43 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Windows Defender
2008-03-15 18:01:48 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\DivX
2008-03-07 21:49:40 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Thunderbird
2008-02-29 15:23:31 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\MSBuild
2008-02-29 15:19:42 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Microsoft Visual Studio 8
2008-02-27 04:02:08 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Windows Live
2008-02-25 20:31:50 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe
2008-02-25 17:40:19 0 d-------- C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Roaming\Adobe
2008-02-25 17:24:13 0 d-------- C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Roaming\yahoo!
2008-02-25 17:23:51 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Yahoo!
2008-02-24 17:11:05 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\IrfanView
2008-02-24 15:30:57 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server Compact Edition
2008-02-24 15:30:37 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar
2008-02-24 15:29:49 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Windows Live Favorites
2008-02-24 15:25:21 0 d--hs--c- C:\Program Files\Common Files\WindowsLiveInstaller
2008-02-24 15:15:29 0 d-------- C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Roaming\acccore
2008-02-24 15:15:15 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\AIM6
2008-02-24 15:10:46 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL
2008-02-20 22:05:44 3596288 --a------ C:\Windows\system32\qt-dx331.dll
2008-02-20 22:04:16 196608 --a------ C:\Windows\system32\dtu100.dll <Not Verified; DivX, Inc.; DivX, Inc. dtu100>
2008-02-20 22:04:16 81920 --a------ C:\Windows\system32\dpl100.dll <Not Verified; DivX, Inc.; DivX, Inc. dpl100>
2008-02-20 22:04:04 802816 --a------ C:\Windows\system32\divx_xx11.dll <Not Verified; DivX, Inc.; DivX?>
2008-02-20 22:04:04 823296 --a------ C:\Windows\system32\divx_xx0c.dll <Not Verified; DivX, Inc.; DivX®>
2008-02-20 22:04:04 823296 --a------ C:\Windows\system32\divx_xx07.dll <Not Verified; DivX, Inc.; DivX®>
2008-02-20 22:04:04 682496 --a------ C:\Windows\system32\DivX.dll <Not Verified; DivX, Inc.; DivX®>
2008-02-20 22:03:24 12288 --a------ C:\Windows\system32\DivXWMPExtType.dll
2008-02-01 12:11:10 586240 --a------ C:\Windows\WLXPGSS.SCR <Not Verified; Microsoft Corporation; Windows Live Photo Gallery>
2008-01-19 16:39:00 164 --a------ C:\install.dat

-- Registry Dump ---------------------------------------------------------------

*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Windows Defender"="C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" [01/19/2008 03:38 AM]
"hpsysdrv"="c:\hp\support\hpsysdrv.exe" [09/28/2006 09:42 AM]
"KBD"="C:\HP\KBD\KbdStub.EXE" [12/08/2006 12:16 PM]
"OsdMaestro"="C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\On-Screen OSD Indicator\OSD.exe" [02/15/2007 06:59 AM]
"RtHDVCpl"="RtHDVCpl.exe" [10/25/2007 06:52 AM C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe]
"HP Software Update"="c:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe" [02/17/2005 02:11 AM]
"Trend Micro AntiVirus 2007"="C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AntiVirus 2007\tavui.exe" [07/05/2007 08:09 PM]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe" [09/25/2007 01:11 AM]
"QuickTime Task"="C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" [01/10/2008 04:27 PM]
"iTunesHelper"="C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [01/15/2008 04:22 AM]
"Zune Launcher"="c:\Program Files\Zune\ZuneLauncher.exe" [01/11/2008 06:54 PM]
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe" [01/11/2008 11:16 PM]
"NvSvc"="RUNDLL32.exe" [11/02/2006 05:45 AM C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe]
"NvCplDaemon"="RUNDLL32.exe" [11/02/2006 05:45 AM C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe]
"NvMediaCenter"="RUNDLL32.exe" [11/02/2006 05:45 AM C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe]
"SpySweeper"="C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe" [01/04/2008 09:56 PM]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"ehTray.exe"="C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe" [01/19/2008 03:33 AM]
"WMPNSCFG"="C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe" [01/19/2008 03:33 AM]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\runonce]
"Launcher"=%WINDIR%\SMINST\launcher.exe

C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Kodak EasyShare software.lnk - C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe [6/21/2007 10:56:14 PM]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin"=2 (0x2)
"EnableUIADesktopToggle"=0 (0x0)

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\explorer]
"NoDesktopCleanupWizard"=1 (0x1)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\windows]
"appinit_dlls"=C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\AppInfo]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\KeyIso]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\NTDS]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\ProfSvc]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\sacsvr]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\SWPRV]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\TabletInputService]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\TBS]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\TrustedInstaller]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\VDS]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\volmgr.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\volmgrx.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\WebrootSpySweeperService]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{533C5B84-EC70-11D2-9505-00C04F79DEAF}]
@="Volume shadow copy"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{6BDD1FC1-810F-11D0-BEC7-08002BE2092F}]
@="IEEE 1394 Bus host controllers"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{D48179BE-EC20-11D1-B6B8-00C04FA372A7}]
@="SBP2 IEEE 1394 Devices"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{D94EE5D8-D189-4994-83D2-F68D7D41B0E6}]
@="SecurityDevices"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\svchost]
LocalService	nsi lltdsvc SSDPSRV upnphost SCardSvr w32time EventSystem RemoteRegistry WinHttpAutoProxySvc lanmanworkstation TBS SLUINotify THREADORDER fdrespub netprofm fdphost wcncsvc QWAVE Mcx2Svc WebClient SstpSvc
LocalSystemNetworkRestricted	hidserv UxSms WdiSystemHost Netman trkwks AudioEndpointBuilder WUDFSvc irmon sysmain IPBusEnum dot3svc PcaSvc EMDMgmt TabletInputService wlansvc WPDBusEnum

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\mountpoints2\{1d64b4b7-137b-11dc-b29b-806e6f6e6963}]
AutoRun\command- E:\autorun.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\active setup\installed components\>{22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95}]
C:\Windows\system32\unregmp2.exe /ShowWMP

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\active setup\installed components\{6BF52A52-394A-11d3-B153-00C04F79FAA6}]
%SystemRoot%\system32\unregmp2.exe /FirstLogon /Shortcuts /RegBrowsers /ResetMUI

-- End of Deckard's System Scanner: finished at 2008-04-07 15:44:34 ------------


----------



## TheArmegeddon (Jul 9, 2007)

And heres extra.txt

Deckard's System Scanner v20071014.68
Extra logfile - please post this as an attachment with your post.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-- System Information ----------------------------------------------------------

Microsoft® Windows Vista Home Premium (build 6001) SP 1.0
Architecture: X86; Language: English

CPU 0: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5600+
Percentage of Memory in Use: 37%
Physical Memory (total/avail): 3069.76 MiB / 1907.67 MiB
Pagefile Memory (total/avail): 6355.52 MiB / 5153.96 MiB
Virtual Memory (total/avail): 2047.88 MiB / 1886.95 MiB

C: is Fixed (NTFS) - 456.97 GiB total, 287.61 GiB free. 
D: is Fixed (NTFS) - 8.79 GiB total, 1.35 GiB free. 
E: is CDROM (UDF)
F: is Removable (No Media)
G: is Removable (No Media)
H: is Removable (No Media)
I: is Removable (No Media)

\\.\PHYSICALDRIVE0 - WDC WD50 00AAKS-65TMA SCSI Disk Device - 465.76 GiB - 2 partitions
\PARTITION0 (bootable) - Installable File System - 456.97 GiB - C:
\PARTITION1 - Installable File System - 8.79 GiB - D:

\\.\PHYSICALDRIVE1 - Generic- Compact Flash USB Device

\\.\PHYSICALDRIVE4 - Generic- MS/MS-Pro USB Device

\\.\PHYSICALDRIVE3 - Generic- SD/MMC USB Device

\\.\PHYSICALDRIVE2 - Generic- SM/xD-Picture USB Device

-- Security Center -------------------------------------------------------------

AUOptions is scheduled to auto-install.
Windows Internal Firewall is enabled.

AV: Trend Micro AntiVirus - Virus Protection v15.10.2002 (Trend Micro, Inc.)
AS: Windows Defender v1.1.1505.0 (Microsoft Corporation)
AS: Spy Sweeper v5.5.7.124 (Webroot Software Inc)
AS: Trend Micro AntiVirus - Spyware Protection v15.10.2002 (Trend Micro, Inc.)

[HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List]

[HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"C:\\Program Files\\EarthLink TotalAccess\\TaskPanl.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\EarthLink TotalAccess\\TaskPanl.exe:*:Enabled:Earthlink"

-- Environment Variables -------------------------------------------------------

ALLUSERSPROFILE=C:\ProgramData
APPDATA=C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Roaming
CLASSPATH=.;C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\lib\ext\QTJava.zip
CommonProgramFiles=C:\Program Files\Common Files
COMPUTERNAME=OWNER-PC
ComSpec=C:\Windows\system32\cmd.exe
FP_NO_HOST_CHECK=NO
HOMEDRIVE=C:
HOMEPATH=\Users\Owner
LOCALAPPDATA=C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local
LOGONSERVER=\\OWNER-PC
NUMBER_OF_PROCESSORS=2
OnlineServices=Online Services
OS=Windows_NT
Path=C:\Windows\system32;C:\Windows;C:\Windows\System32\Wbem;C:\hp\bin\Python;c:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\DLLShared\;c:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\DLLShared\;c:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\DLLShared\;C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTSystem\
PATHEXT=.COM;.EXE;.BAT;.CMD;.VBS;.VBE;.JS;.JSE;.WSF;.WSH;.MSC
PCBRAND=Pavilion
PLATFORM=HPD
PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE=x86
PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER=x86 Family 15 Model 67 Stepping 3, AuthenticAMD
PROCESSOR_LEVEL=15
PROCESSOR_REVISION=4303
ProgramData=C:\ProgramData
ProgramFiles=C:\Program Files
PROMPT=$P$G
PUBLIC=C:\Users\Public
QTJAVA=C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\lib\ext\QTJava.zip
RoxioCentral=c:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\Roxio Central33\
SystemDrive=C:
SystemRoot=C:\Windows
TEMP=C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Temp
TMP=C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Temp
USERDOMAIN=Owner-PC
USERNAME=Owner
USERPROFILE=C:\Users\Owner
windir=C:\Windows

-- User Profiles ---------------------------------------------------------------

Owner
Mcx1

-- Add/Remove Programs ---------------------------------------------------------

--> "C:\Program Files\HP Games\Bejeweled 2 Deluxe\Uninstall.exe"
--> "C:\Program Files\HP Games\Blackhawk Striker 2\Uninstall.exe"
--> "C:\Program Files\HP Games\Bookworm Deluxe\Uninstall.exe"
--> "C:\Program Files\HP Games\Jewel Quest\Uninstall.exe"
--> "C:\Program Files\HP Games\Mah Jong Quest\Uninstall.exe"
--> "C:\Program Files\HP Games\SCRABBLE\Uninstall.exe"
--> "C:\Program Files\HP Games\Wheel of Fortune\Uninstall.exe"
--> "C:\Program Files\HP Games\Zuma Deluxe\Uninstall.exe"
--> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\r1puninst.exe RealNetworks|RealPlayer|6.0
--> C:\Program Files\DivX\DivXConverterUninstall.exe /CONVERTER
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1) --> msiexec /package {90120000-0015-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {4CA4ECC1-DBD4-4591-8F4C-AA12AD2D3E59}
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1) --> msiexec /package {90120000-0016-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {4CA4ECC1-DBD4-4591-8F4C-AA12AD2D3E59}
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1) --> msiexec /package {90120000-0018-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {4CA4ECC1-DBD4-4591-8F4C-AA12AD2D3E59}
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1) --> msiexec /package {90120000-0019-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {4CA4ECC1-DBD4-4591-8F4C-AA12AD2D3E59}
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1) --> msiexec /package {90120000-001A-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {4CA4ECC1-DBD4-4591-8F4C-AA12AD2D3E59}
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1) --> msiexec /package {90120000-001B-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {4CA4ECC1-DBD4-4591-8F4C-AA12AD2D3E59}
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1) --> msiexec /package {90120000-001F-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {3EC77D26-799B-4CD8-914F-C1565E796173}
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1) --> msiexec /package {90120000-001F-040C-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {430971B1-C31E-45DA-81E0-72C095BAB72C}
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1) --> msiexec /package {90120000-001F-0C0A-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {F7A31780-33C4-4E39-951A-5EC9B91D7BF1}
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1) --> msiexec /package {90120000-0044-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {4CA4ECC1-DBD4-4591-8F4C-AA12AD2D3E59}
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1) --> msiexec /package {90120000-006E-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {FAD8A83E-9BAC-4179-9268-A35948034D85}
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1) --> msiexec /package {90120000-00A1-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {4CA4ECC1-DBD4-4591-8F4C-AA12AD2D3E59}
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1) --> msiexec /package {90120000-0115-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {FAD8A83E-9BAC-4179-9268-A35948034D85}
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1) --> msiexec /package {90120000-0117-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {4CA4ECC1-DBD4-4591-8F4C-AA12AD2D3E59}
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1) --> msiexec /package {91120000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {BEE75E01-DD3F-4D5F-B96C-609E6538D419}
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1) --> msiexec /package {91120000-002F-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {BEE75E01-DD3F-4D5F-B96C-609E6538D419}
7-Zip 4.42 --> "C:\Program Files\7-Zip\Uninstall.exe"
Activation Assistant for the 2007 Microsoft Office suites --> "C:\ProgramData\{623D32E9-0C62-4453-AD44-98B31F52A5E1}\Microsoft Office Activation Assistant.exe" REMOVE=TRUE MODIFY=FALSE
Adobe Flash Player ActiveX --> C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\uninstall_activeX.exe
Adobe Flash Player Plugin --> C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\uninstall_plugin.exe
Adobe Reader 8.1.2 --> MsiExec.exe /I{AC76BA86-7AD7-1033-7B44-A81200000003}
Adobe Shockwave Player --> C:\Windows\System32\Adobe\SHOCKW~1\UNWISE.EXE C:\Windows\System32\Adobe\SHOCKW~1\Install.log
AIM 6 --> C:\Program Files\AIM6\uninst.exe
Apple Mobile Device Support --> MsiExec.exe /I{44734179-8A79-4DEE-BB08-73037F065543}
Apple Software Update --> MsiExec.exe /I{74EC78BC-B379-4E29-9006-8F161DCAABA6}
Bonjour --> MsiExec.exe /I{47BF1BD6-DCAC-468F-A0AD-E5DECC2211C3}
CCleaner (remove only) --> "C:\Program Files\CCleaner\uninst.exe"
CCScore --> MsiExec.exe /I{B4B44FE7-41FF-4DAD-8C0A-E406DDA72992}
Command & Conquer 3 --> MsiExec.exe /I{DDEDAF6C-488E-4CDA-8276-1CCF5F3C5C32}
Command & Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars BattleCast Viewer --> MsiExec.exe /X{F9BF4F06-54DD-40CD-B760-1059EA050EF7}
Command & Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars(TM) MOD SDK --> RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\PROFES~1\RunTime\10\00\Intel32\Ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{86C7336D-0E3A-4953-ADF4-F4B5E0096278}\setup.exe" -l0x9 -removeonly
Command & Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars(TM) Worldbuilder --> RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\PROFES~1\RunTime\10\00\Intel32\Ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{F428768A-BA63-43A5-86E9-7F0CFD174944}\setup.exe" -l0x9 -removeonly
Command & Conquer 3: Kane's Wrath --> MsiExec.exe /I{CC2422C9-F7B5-4175-B295-5EC2283AA674}
DivX Codec --> C:\Program Files\DivX\DivXCodecUninstall.exe /CODEC
DivX Content Uploader --> C:\Program Files\DivX\DivXContentUploaderUninstall.exe /CUPLOADER
DivX Converter --> C:\Program Files\DivX\DivXConverterUninstall.exe /CONVERTER
DivX Player --> C:\Program Files\DivX\DivXPlayerUninstall.exe /PLAYER
DivX Web Player --> C:\Program Files\DivX\DivXWebPlayerUninstall.exe /PLUGIN
Enhanced Multimedia Keyboard Solution --> C:\HP\KBD\Install.exe /u
ESSBrwr --> MsiExec.exe /I{643EAE81-920C-4931-9F0B-4B343B225CA6}
ESSCDBK --> MsiExec.exe /I{AE1FA02D-E6A4-4EA0-8E58-6483CAC016DD}
ESScore --> MsiExec.exe /I{42938595-0D83-404D-9F73-F8177FDD531A}
ESSgui --> MsiExec.exe /I{91517631-A9F3-4B7C-B482-43E0068FD55A}
ESSini --> MsiExec.exe /I{8E92D746-CD9F-4B90-9668-42B74C14F765}
ESSPCD --> MsiExec.exe /I{14D4ED84-6A9A-45A0-96F6-1753768C3CB5}
ESSPDock --> MsiExec.exe /I{FCDB1C92-03C6-4C76-8625-371224256091}
ESSSONIC --> MsiExec.exe /I{073F22CE-9A5B-4A40-A604-C7270AC6BF34}
ESSTOOLS --> MsiExec.exe /I{8A502E38-29C9-49FA-BCFA-D727CA062589}
essvatgt --> MsiExec.exe /I{2D03B6F8-DF36-4980-B7B6-5B93D5BA3A8F}
Google Earth --> MsiExec.exe /I{1E04F83B-2AB9-4301-9EF7-E86307F79C72}
Google Toolbar for Firefox --> MsiExec.exe /X{2CCBABCB-6427-4A55-B091-49864623C43F}
Hardware Diagnostic Tools --> C:\Program Files\PC-Doctor 5 for Windows\uninst.exe
Highlight Viewer (Windows Live Toolbar) --> MsiExec.exe /X{A5C4AD72-25FE-4899-B6DF-6D8DF63C93CF}
HijackThis 2.0.2 --> "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe" /uninstall
HP Customer Experience Enhancements --> RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\PROFES~1\RunTime\11\00\Intel32\Ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{AB5E289E-76BF-4251-9F3F-9B763F681AE0}\setup.exe" -l0x9 -removeonly
HP Customer Feedback --> MsiExec.exe /I{9DBA770F-BF73-4D39-B1DF-6035D95268FC}
HP Easy Setup - Frontend --> RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\PROFES~1\RunTime\11\00\Intel32\Ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{40F7AED3-0C7D-4582-99F6-484A515C73F2}\setup.exe" -l0x9 -removeonly
HP On-Screen Cap/Num/Scroll Lock Indicator --> C:\Windows\system32\OsdRemove.exe
HP Photosmart Essential 2.0 --> C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\PhotoSmartEssential\hpzscr01.exe -datfile hpqbud13.dat
HP Picasso Media Center Add-In --> MsiExec.exe /I{55979C41-7D6A-49CC-B591-64AC1BBE2C8B}
HP Product Detection --> MsiExec.exe /X{CAE7D1D9-3794-4169-B4DD-964ADBC534EE}
HP Total Care Advisor --> MsiExec.exe /X{2990BC81-3B19-4E53-A53E-30DE3F1BFFA8}
HP Update --> MsiExec.exe /X{8C6027FD-53DC-446D-BB75-CACD7028A134}
IrfanView (remove only) --> C:\Program Files\IrfanView\iv_uninstall.exe
iTunes --> MsiExec.exe /I{B85C4D19-6CEB-48CF-BD98-C887AC8C6F94}
Java(TM) 6 Update 2 --> MsiExec.exe /I{3248F0A8-6813-11D6-A77B-00B0D0160020}
Java(TM) 6 Update 3 --> MsiExec.exe /I{3248F0A8-6813-11D6-A77B-00B0D0160030}
kgcbase --> MsiExec.exe /I{F22C222C-3CE2-4A4B-A83F-AF4681371ABE}
Kodak EasyShare software --> C:\ProgramData\Kodak\EasyShareSetup\$SETUP_1e0002_40d39\Setup.exe /APR-REMOVE
KSU --> MsiExec.exe /I{B997C2A0-4383-41BF-B76E-9B8B7ECFB267}
Map Button (Windows Live Toolbar) --> MsiExec.exe /X{7745B7A9-F323-4BB9-9811-01BF57A028DA}
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 --> msiexec.exe /X {CB2F7EDD-9D1F-43C1-90FC-4F52EAE172A1}
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 --> MsiExec.exe /X{CB2F7EDD-9D1F-43C1-90FC-4F52EAE172A1}
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Hotfix (KB929729) --> "C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\Updates\hotfix.exe" "C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\Updates\M929729\M929729Uninstall.msp"
Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2007 --> MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-0015-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007 --> MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-0117-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2007 --> MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-0016-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007 --> MsiExec.exe /X{91120000-002F-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007 Trial --> "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE12\Office Setup Controller\setup.exe" /uninstall HOMESTUDENTR /dll OSETUP.DLL
Microsoft Office InfoPath MUI (English) 2007 --> MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-0044-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2007 --> MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-00A1-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2007 --> MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-001A-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007 --> MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-0018-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2007 --> "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE12\Office Setup Controller\setup.exe" /uninstall PROPLUSR /dll OSETUP.DLL
Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2007 --> MsiExec.exe /X{91120000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007 --> MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-001F-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007 --> MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-001F-040C-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007 --> MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-001F-0C0A-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007 --> MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-002C-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2007 --> MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-0019-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007 --> MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-006E-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007 --> MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-0115-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2007 --> MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-001B-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Silverlight --> MsiExec.exe /I{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU] --> MsiExec.exe /I{F0B430D1-B6AA-473D-9B06-AA3DD01FD0B8}
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable --> MsiExec.exe /X{A49F249F-0C91-497F-86DF-B2585E8E76B7}
Microsoft Works --> MsiExec.exe /I{6D52C408-B09A-4520-9B18-475B81D393F1}
Mozilla Firefox (2.0.0.13) --> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\uninstall\helper.exe
Mozilla Thunderbird (2.0.0.12) --> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Thunderbird\uninstall\helper.exe
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB927978) --> MsiExec.exe /I{37477865-A3F1-4772-AD43-AAFC6BCFF99F}
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB936181) --> MsiExec.exe /I{C04E32E0-0416-434D-AFB9-6969D703A9EF}
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB941833) --> MsiExec.exe /I{C523D256-313D-4866-B36A-F3DE528246EF}
My HP Games --> "C:\Program Files\HP Games\Uninstall.exe"
netbrdg --> MsiExec.exe /I{4537EA4B-F603-4181-89FB-2953FC695AB1}
Notifier --> MsiExec.exe /I{0008546E-DF6E-4CC1-AFD0-2CB8E16C95A2}
NVIDIA Drivers --> C:\Windows\system32\NVUNINST.EXE UninstallGUI
OfotoXMI --> MsiExec.exe /I{B162D0A6-9A1D-4B7C-91A5-88FB48113C45}
Python 2.4.3 --> MsiExec.exe /I{75E71ADD-042C-4F30-BFAC-A9EC42351313}
QuickTime --> MsiExec.exe /I{6EC874C2-F950-4B7E-A5B7-B1066D6B74AA}
RealArcade --> C:\Program Files\Real\RealArcade\Update\rnuninst.exe RealNetworks|RealArcade|1.2
RealPlayer --> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\r1puninst.exe RealNetworks|RealPlayer|6.0
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver --> RtlUpd.exe -r -m
Roxio Activation Module --> MsiExec.exe /I{35E1EC43-D4FC-4E4A-AAB3-20DDA27E8BB0}
Roxio Creator Basic v9 --> MsiExec.exe /X{C8B0680B-CDAE-4809-9F91-387B6DE00F7C}
Roxio Creator Copy --> MsiExec.exe /X{619CDD8A-14B6-43a1-AB6C-0F4EE48CE048}
Roxio Creator Data --> MsiExec.exe /X{0D397393-9B50-4c52-84D5-77E344289F87}
Roxio Creator EasyArchive --> MsiExec.exe /X{11F93B4B-48F0-4A4E-AE77-DFA96A99664B}
Roxio Creator Tools --> MsiExec.exe /X{0394CDC8-FABD-4ed8-B104-03393876DFDF}
Roxio Express Labeler 3 --> MsiExec.exe /X{6675CA7F-E51B-4F6A-99D4-F8F0124C6EAA}
Roxio MyDVD Basic v9 --> MsiExec.exe /X{938B1CD7-7C60-491E-AA90-1F1888168240}
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906) --> MsiExec.exe /I{0EFDF2F9-836D-4EB7-A32D-038BD3F1FB2A}
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906) --> MsiExec.exe /X{0EFDF2F9-836D-4EB7-A32D-038BD3F1FB2A}
Security Update for Excel 2007 (KB946974) --> msiexec /package {91120000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {85E83E2E-AF9B-439B-B4F9-EB9B7EF6A00E}
Security Update for Excel 2007 (KB946974) --> msiexec /package {91120000-002F-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {85E83E2E-AF9B-439B-B4F9-EB9B7EF6A00E}
Security Update for Office 2007 (KB947801) --> msiexec /package {91120000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {02B5A17B-01BE-4BA6-95F1-1CBB46EBC76E}
Security Update for Office 2007 (KB947801) --> msiexec /package {91120000-002F-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {02B5A17B-01BE-4BA6-95F1-1CBB46EBC76E}
Security Update for Outlook 2007 (KB946983) --> msiexec /package {91120000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {66B9496E-C0C3-4065-9868-85CCA92126C3}
SFR --> MsiExec.exe /I{DB02F716-6275-42E9-B8D2-83BA2BF5100B}
SFR2 --> MsiExec.exe /I{ABE068DF-8DC4-4947-ABFC-DD2B40850225}
SHASTA --> MsiExec.exe /I{605A4E39-613C-4A12-B56F-DEFBE6757237}
skin0001 --> MsiExec.exe /I{5316DFC9-CE99-4458-9AB3-E8726EDE0210}
SKINXSDK --> MsiExec.exe /I{F4A2E7CC-60CA-4AFA-B67F-AD5E58173C3F}
Smart Menus (Windows Live Toolbar) --> MsiExec.exe /X{F084395C-40FB-4DB3-981C-B51E74E1E83D}
Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP --> C:\Program Files\CONEXANT\CNXT_MODEM_PCI_VEN_14F1&DEV_2F20&SUBSYS_200C14F1\UIU32m.exe -U -ITrx200Cz.INF
Spy Sweeper --> "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\unins000.exe"
SpywareBlaster 4.0 --> "C:\Program Files\SpywareBlaster\unins000.exe"
staticcr --> MsiExec.exe /I{8943CE61-53BD-475E-90E1-A580869E98A2}
tooltips --> MsiExec.exe /I{E79987F0-0E34-42CC-B8FF-6C860AEEB26A}
Trend Micro AntiVirus --> MsiExec.exe /X{71E4D679-20AB-41E9-A350-D5BF92088FFE}
Update for Outlook 2007 Junk Email Filter (kb947945) --> msiexec /package {91120000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {E397056B-7AE5-4FF1-8B13-276BF8201847}
USB MassStorage CardReader --> C:\Program Files\Kodak\040a_5005\Remove.exe
VPRINTOL --> MsiExec.exe /I{999D43F4-9709-4887-9B1A-83EBB15A8370}
Windows Live Favorites for Windows Live Toolbar --> MsiExec.exe /X{786C4AD1-DCBA-49A6-B0EF-B317A344BD66}
Windows Live installer --> MsiExec.exe /X{A7E4ECCA-4A8E-4258-8EC8-2DCCF5B11320}
Windows Live Mail --> MsiExec.exe /I{184E7118-0295-43C4-B72C-1D54AA75AAF7}
Windows Live Messenger --> MsiExec.exe /X{508CE775-4BA4-4748-82DF-FE28DA9F03B0}
Windows Live Photo Gallery --> MsiExec.exe /X{2D4F6BE3-6FEF-4FE9-9D01-1406B220D08C}
Windows Live Sign-in Assistant --> MsiExec.exe /I{AFA4E5FD-ED70-4D92-99D0-162FD56DC986}
Windows Live Toolbar --> "C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\UnInstall.exe" {D5A145FC-D00C-4F1A-9119-EB4D9D659750}
Windows Live Toolbar --> MsiExec.exe /X{D5A145FC-D00C-4F1A-9119-EB4D9D659750}
Windows Live Toolbar Extension (Windows Live Toolbar) --> MsiExec.exe /X{341201D4-4F61-4ADB-987E-9CCE4D83A58D}
Windows Live Writer --> MsiExec.exe /X{9176251A-4CC1-4DDB-B343-B487195EB397}
Windows Media Player Firefox Plugin --> MsiExec.exe /I{69FDFBB6-351D-4B8C-89D8-867DC9D0A2A4}
WIRELESS --> MsiExec.exe /I{F9593CFB-D836-49BC-BFF1-0E669A411D9F}
Zune --> MsiExec.exe /X{7583239A-D4BE-48CA-A253-396122B3D3E9}
Zune Language Pack (ES) --> MsiExec.exe /X{EE4ACABF-531E-419A-9225-B8E0FA4955AF}
Zune Language Pack (FR) --> MsiExec.exe /X{0076E1AC-9E7B-4B9F-A62A-4CC9511AD8E3}

-- Application Event Log -------------------------------------------------------

Event Record #/Type11911 / Success
Event Submitted/Written: 04/07/2008 03:33:38 PM
Event ID/Source: 5617 / WinMgmt
Event Description:

Event Record #/Type11910 / Success
Event Submitted/Written: 04/07/2008 03:33:38 PM
Event ID/Source: 5615 / WinMgmt
Event Description:

Event Record #/Type11907 / Success
Event Submitted/Written: 04/07/2008 03:33:36 PM
Event ID/Source: 902 / Software Licensing Service
Event Description:
The Software Licensing service has started.

Event Record #/Type11897 / Warning
Event Submitted/Written: 04/07/2008 03:32:29 PM
Event ID/Source: 6000 / Wlclntfy
Event Description:
The winlogon notification subscriber <GPClient> was unavailable to handle a notification event.

Event Record #/Type11894 / Warning
Event Submitted/Written: 04/07/2008 03:32:28 PM
Event ID/Source: 6000 / Wlclntfy
Event Description:
The winlogon notification subscriber <GPClient> was unavailable to handle a notification event.

-- Security Event Log ----------------------------------------------------------

No Errors/Warnings found.

-- System Event Log ------------------------------------------------------------

Event Record #/Type47095 / Warning
Event Submitted/Written: 04/07/2008 03:41:58 PM
Event ID/Source: 3004 / WinDefend
Event Description:
%Owner-PC27 Real-Time Protection agent has detected changes. Microsoft recommends you analyze the software that made these changes for potential risks. You can use information about how these programs operate to choose whether to allow them to run or remove them from your computer. Allow changes only if you trust the program or the software publisher. %Owner-PC27 can't undo changes that you allow.

For more information please see the following:
%Owner-PC275

Scan ID: {F85E4101-0FE0-4035-84E5-398952DD4231}

User: Owner-PC\Owner

Name: %Owner-PC271

ID: %Owner-PC272

Severity ID: %Owner-PC273

Category ID: %Owner-PC274

Path Found: %Owner-PC276

Alert Type: %Owner-PC278

Detection Type: 1.1.1600.02

Event Record #/Type47094 / Warning
Event Submitted/Written: 04/07/2008 03:41:58 PM
Event ID/Source: 3004 / WinDefend
Event Description:
%Owner-PC27 Real-Time Protection agent has detected changes. Microsoft recommends you analyze the software that made these changes for potential risks. You can use information about how these programs operate to choose whether to allow them to run or remove them from your computer. Allow changes only if you trust the program or the software publisher. %Owner-PC27 can't undo changes that you allow.

For more information please see the following:
%Owner-PC275

Scan ID: {33454E1D-6AE2-406D-BF5B-26A548C5C2CD}

User: Owner-PC\Owner

Name: %Owner-PC271

ID: %Owner-PC272

Severity ID: %Owner-PC273

Category ID: %Owner-PC274

Path Found: %Owner-PC276

Alert Type: %Owner-PC278

Detection Type: 1.1.1600.02

Event Record #/Type47093 / Warning
Event Submitted/Written: 04/07/2008 03:41:57 PM
Event ID/Source: 3004 / WinDefend
Event Description:
%Owner-PC27 Real-Time Protection agent has detected changes. Microsoft recommends you analyze the software that made these changes for potential risks. You can use information about how these programs operate to choose whether to allow them to run or remove them from your computer. Allow changes only if you trust the program or the software publisher. %Owner-PC27 can't undo changes that you allow.

For more information please see the following:
%Owner-PC275

Scan ID: {0D50B158-3EF1-4C5B-82C3-9B6AB8DBE8CD}

User: Owner-PC\Owner

Name: %Owner-PC271

ID: %Owner-PC272

Severity ID: %Owner-PC273

Category ID: %Owner-PC274

Path Found: %Owner-PC276

Alert Type: %Owner-PC278

Detection Type: 1.1.1600.02

Event Record #/Type47092 / Warning
Event Submitted/Written: 04/07/2008 03:41:57 PM
Event ID/Source: 3004 / WinDefend
Event Description:
%Owner-PC27 Real-Time Protection agent has detected changes. Microsoft recommends you analyze the software that made these changes for potential risks. You can use information about how these programs operate to choose whether to allow them to run or remove them from your computer. Allow changes only if you trust the program or the software publisher. %Owner-PC27 can't undo changes that you allow.

For more information please see the following:
%Owner-PC275

Scan ID: {EC6805D5-4A37-40D4-B7B3-9F9D28137F15}

User: Owner-PC\Owner

Name: %Owner-PC271

ID: %Owner-PC272

Severity ID: %Owner-PC273

Category ID: %Owner-PC274

Path Found: %Owner-PC276

Alert Type: %Owner-PC278

Detection Type: 1.1.1600.02

Event Record #/Type47091 / Warning
Event Submitted/Written: 04/07/2008 03:41:56 PM
Event ID/Source: 3004 / WinDefend
Event Description:
%Owner-PC27 Real-Time Protection agent has detected changes. Microsoft recommends you analyze the software that made these changes for potential risks. You can use information about how these programs operate to choose whether to allow them to run or remove them from your computer. Allow changes only if you trust the program or the software publisher. %Owner-PC27 can't undo changes that you allow.

For more information please see the following:
%Owner-PC275

Scan ID: {7DB43DC8-B91D-440F-8824-70493DFCEE90}

User: Owner-PC\Owner

Name: %Owner-PC271

ID: %Owner-PC272

Severity ID: %Owner-PC273

Category ID: %Owner-PC274

Path Found: %Owner-PC276

Alert Type: %Owner-PC278

Detection Type: 1.1.1600.02

-- End of Deckard's System Scanner: finished at 2008-04-07 15:44:34 ------------


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Not showing much there, but lets just do a scan with SAS.

*Download and scan with* *SUPERAntiSpyware* Free for Home Users
Double-click *SUPERAntiSpyware.exe* and use the default settings for installation.
An icon will be created on your desktop. Double-click that icon to launch the program.
If asked to update the program definitions, click "*Yes*". If not, update the definitions before scanning by selecting "*Check for Updates*". (_If you encounter any problems while downloading the updates, manually download and unzip them from here._)
Under "*Configuration and Preferences*", click the *Preferences* button.
Click the *Scanning Control* tab.
Under *Scanner Options* make sure the following are checked _(leave all others unchecked)_:
_Close browsers before scanning._
_Scan for tracking cookies._
_Terminate memory threats before quarantining._

Click the "*Close*" button to leave the control center screen.
Back on the main screen, under "*Scan for Harmful Software*" click *Scan your computer*.
On the left, make sure you check *C:\Fixed Drive*.
On the right, under "*Complete Scan*", choose *Perform Complete Scan*.
Click "*Next*" to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer.
After the scan is complete, a Scan Summary box will appear with potentially harmful items that were detected. Click "*OK*".
Make sure everything has a checkmark next to it and click "*Next*".
A notification will appear that "_Quarantine and Removal is Complete_". Click "*OK*" and then click the "*Finish*" button to return to the main menu.
If asked if you want to reboot, click "*Yes*".
To retrieve the removal information after reboot, launch SUPERAntispyware again.
_Click *Preferences*, then click the *Statistics/Logs* tab._
_Under Scanner Logs, double-click *SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log*._
_If there are several logs, click the current dated log and press *View log*. A text file will open in your default text editor._
_Please copy and paste the Scan Log results in your next reply._

Click *Close* to exit the program.

eddie


----------



## TheArmegeddon (Jul 9, 2007)

Does SAS sometimes cause computers to lock up or freeze during a search, because from all it did scan it was clean but it wasn't progressing through the scan for about 2-3 hours then I realized my computer had locked up and had to reboot. Want me to attempt again?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

It shouldn't normally cause it to freeze, but if you can try it again. If still no joy, lets try AVG:

First download *AVG Anti-Spyware* from *HERE* and save that file to your desktop.
_This is a 30 day trial of the program_
Once you have downloaded AVG Anti-Spyware, locate the icon on the desktop and double-click it to launch the set up program.
Once the setup is complete you will need run AVG Anti-Spyware and update the definition files.
On the main screen select the icon "*Update*" then select the "*Update now*" link.
Next select the "*Start Update*" button, the update will start and a progress bar will show the updates being installed.

Once the update has completed select the "*Scanner*" icon at the top of the screen, then select the "*Settings*" tab.
Once in the Settings screen click on "*Recommended actions*" and then select "*Quarantine*".
Under "*Reports*"
Select "*"Do no automatically generate report"*"
Un-Select "*Only if threats were found*"

Close AVG Anti-Spyware, Do Not run a scan just yet, we will shortly.
Reboot your computer into *SafeMode*. You can do this by restarting your computer and continually tapping the *F8* key until a menu appears. Use your up arrow key to highlight SafeMode then hit enter.
*IMPORTANT:* Do not open any other windows or programs while AVG Anti-Spyware is scanning, it may interfere with the scanning proccess:
Lauch AVG Anti-Spyware by double-clicking the icon on your desktop.
Select the "*Scanner*" icon at the top and then the "*Scan*" tab then click on "*Complete System Scan*".
AVG Anti-Spyware will now begin the scanning process, be patient this may take a little time.
*Once the scan is complete do the following:*
If you have any infections you will prompted, then select "*Apply all actions*"
Next select the "*Reports*" icon at the top.
Select the "*Save report as*" button in the lower left hand of the screen and save it to a text file on your system (make sure to remember where you saved that file, this is important).
Close AVG Anti-Spyware and reboot your system back into Normal Mode and post the results of the AVG Anti-Spyware report scan.

eddie


----------



## TheArmegeddon (Jul 9, 2007)

Alright so during my spare time I had I tried SAS's scan again, now it did freeze once again but I think one of the reasons is because I'm running things like iTunes and I'm exploring my files and folders while it's scanning when I'm pretty sure by now I should just let it scan and have nothing going on besides it. But there are a couple things I did notice. The first thing is that my computer won't let me access my C:\Documents and Settings folder, which I find a bad thing. Another thing that was weird was during the reboot, windows defender blocked SUPERAntiSpyware from starting up on well start up, and it gave me no explanation, but since I find SAS safe I unblocked it. I'll download and scan with AVG later though because I really have to finish up some models and textures for a project at work, maybe sometime this weekend I'll get back to you with the AVG log I get.


----------



## TheArmegeddon (Jul 9, 2007)

Well from what I saw when I stared at the AVG scan for about an hour and 15 minutes, it told me personally that I need a different anti-virus instead of Trend, so later this week I will be looking at the anti-viruses that were suggested to me in another part of the forum. But anyway heres the AVG Scan Report:

---------------------------------------------------------
AVG Anti-Spyware - Scan Report
---------------------------------------------------------

+ Created at:	10:34:11 PM 4/13/2008

+ Scan result:	



C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AntiVirus 2007\components\VSJIMHEN.O4B -> Trojan.Flood.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AntiVirus 2007\components\VSJONHEN.O0H -> Trojan.Flood.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AntiVirus 2007\components\VSK5CK8V.00L -> Trojan.Flood.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AntiVirus 2007\components\VSKCVNPF.035 -> Trojan.Flood.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).


::Report end


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, its looking clean, but just to be safe, can you see if you can do an online scan here:

Please do an online scan with Kaspersky WebScanner

Click on *Accept*

You will be promted to install an ActiveX component from Kaspersky, Click *Yes*.
The program will launch and then begin downloading the latest definition files:
Once the files have been downloaded click on *NEXT
*
Now click on *Scan Settings*
In the scan settings make that the following are selected:
*Scan using the following Anti-Virus database:*

*Extended (if available otherwise Standard)*

*Scan Options:*

*Scan Archives
Scan Mail Bases*

Click *OK*
Now under select a target to scan:
Select *My Computer*

This will program will start and scan your system.
The scan will take a while so be patient and let it run.
Once the scan is complete it will display if your system has been infected.
Now click on the *Save as Text* button:

Save the file to your desktop.
Copy and paste that information in your next post.

eddie


----------



## TheArmegeddon (Jul 9, 2007)

Well kaspersky found something, and I was actually surprised at where it was located and the file it was. It appears an official Balance Mod endorsed by EA Games for Command And Conquer 3 has a trojan attached to oen of it's pictures, whether this trojan was created due to spread of the previous trojans found or the Balance Mod team did it themselves I have no idea, rest assure I will be contacting EA immediately with these details as well. Here is the kaspersky report.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
KASPERSKY ONLINE SCANNER REPORT
Wednesday, April 16, 2008 7:54:52 AM
Operating System: Microsoft Windows Vista Home Edition, Service Pack 1 (Build 6001)
Kaspersky Online Scanner version: 5.0.98.0
Kaspersky Anti-Virus database last update: 16/04/2008
Kaspersky Anti-Virus database records: 709934
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Scan Settings:
Scan using the following antivirus database: extended
Scan Archives: true
Scan Mail Bases: true

Scan Target - My Computer:
C:\
D:\
E:\
F:\
G:\
H:\
I:\

Scan Statistics:
Total number of scanned objects: 168586
Number of viruses found: 1
Number of infected objects: 1
Number of suspicious objects: 0
Duration of the scan process: 02:40:27

Infected Object Name / Virus Name / Last Action
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\MpCmdRun.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\MpSigStub.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V34845a03360	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V34845b03360	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V34845c03360	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V34845d03360	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V34845e03360	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V34845f03360	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V34845g03360	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V34845h03360	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V34845i03360	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V34845j03360	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V34845k03360	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V34845l03360	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V34845m03360	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V34845n03360	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V34845o03360	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V34845p03360	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V34845q03360	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V34845r03360	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V34845s03360	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V34845t03360	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V34845u03360	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V34845v03360	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V34845w03360	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V34845x03360	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V34845y03360	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V34845z03360	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V5C845a03312	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V5C845b03312	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V5C845c03312	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## TheArmegeddon (Jul 9, 2007)

C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V5C845d03312	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V5C845e03312	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V5C845f03312	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V5C845g03312	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V5C845h03312	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V5C845i03312	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V5C845j03312	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V5C845k03312	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V5C845l03312	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V5C845m03312	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V5C845n03312	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V5C845o03312	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V5C845p03312	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V5C845q03312	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V5C845r03312	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V5C845s03312	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V5C845t03312	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V5C845u03312	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V5C845v03312	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V5C845w03312	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V5C845x03312	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V5C845y03312	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\V5C845z03312	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.001	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.002	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.009	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.00A	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.00B	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.00C	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.00E	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.00K	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.00L	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.00N	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.00O	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.00Q	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.035	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.03D	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.0FP	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.0GE	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.0GF	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.0K4	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.0KF	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.0LQ	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.0NV	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.0O0	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.0RT	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.0S4	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.1AA	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.1BL	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.1EL	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.1HR	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.1IE	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.1KD	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.1L0	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.1L1	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.1L3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.1L4	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.1LM	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.1LO	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.1LS	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.1M1	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.1ML	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.1MN	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.1N0	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.1NA	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.1NC	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.1NE	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.1NH	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.1NJ	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.1OV	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.1P0	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.1P3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.1S2	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.1TK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.1VM	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.277	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.278	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.27P	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.27Q	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.27S	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.282	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.283	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.285	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.288	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.2B7	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.2B9	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.2BJ	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.2BP	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.2BR	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.2BV	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.2DP	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.2G0	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.2HQ	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.2IN	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.2OK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.2P4	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.2VT	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.2VU	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.314	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.31N	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.31P	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.31R	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.338	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.33C	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.33D	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.33E	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.33F	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.33G	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.33H	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.33I	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.33J	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.33K	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.33M	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.33R	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.33S	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.33T	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.33V	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.340	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.342	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0CH0GK.343	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.00F	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.00G	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.00H	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.00N	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.00T	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.01D	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.01J	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.01M	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.01O	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.02C	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.02H	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.04D	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.04E	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.04F	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.04I	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.04K	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.04T	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.052	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.054	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.056	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.05C	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.05F	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.05I	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.05J	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.05K	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.05L	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.05M	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.05O	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.05S	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.05V	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.063	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.065	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.069	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.06A	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.06E	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.06F	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.06H	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.06K	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.06M	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.070	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.073	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.075	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.077	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.094	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.098	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.09C	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.09F	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0C3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0C4	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0C5	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0C8	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0CA	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0CB	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0CF	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0CJ	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0CN	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0CS	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0CT	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0D0	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0D2	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0D3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0D6	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0D8	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0DB	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0DD	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0DJ	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0DM	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0DU	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0E0	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0E2	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0E3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0E5	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0FN	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0GP	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0H0	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0H3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0H5	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0HD	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0HG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0HI	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0HJ	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0HO	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0HU	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0IV	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0JM	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0JQ	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0K0	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0K8	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0KA	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0KC	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0KD	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0KF	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0KJ	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0KL	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0KR	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0KT	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0L0	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0L3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0L4	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0L9	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0LE	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0LG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0LL	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0LM	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0LS	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0LT	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0M6	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0M9	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0MC	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0MF	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0MG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0MH	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0MI	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0MK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0MM	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0MO	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0N8	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0ND	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0NU	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0O4	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0O7	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0OB	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0OF	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0OK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0OP	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0OQ	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0OU	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0PE	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0PM	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0PU	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0Q8	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0QB	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0QM	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0R1	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0RO	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0RV	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0S3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0SI	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0T3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0T4	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0T6	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0T7	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0TJ	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0TP	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0TR	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0TV	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0U2	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0U4	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0UH	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0UL	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0UO	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0UQ	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0US	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0V3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0V7	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0VD	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0VH	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0VK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.0VM	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.112	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.116	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.14R	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.17P	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.1G9	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.1GC	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.1GI	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.1GJ	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.1GL	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.1JS	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.1K3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.1OH	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.1OL	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.1OP	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.292	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.2AL	Object is locked	
skipped


----------



## TheArmegeddon (Jul 9, 2007)

C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.2CG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.2CI	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.2CJ	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.2CK	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.2CL	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.2CN	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.2CO	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.2CV	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.2D0	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.2D1	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.2D3	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.2D4	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.2D6	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\VS0LH0GK.2D7	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Deckard\System Scanner\backup\Windows\temp\_pccchkdll.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\PC-Doctor 5 for Windows\Configuration\config.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Masters\masters.bak	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Masters\Masters.const	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Masters\masters.mst	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Masters.base	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\10952[1].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\10952[2].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\10953[1].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\10953[2].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\11994[1].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\11994[2].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1308[10].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1308[11].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1308[12].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1308[13].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1308[14].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1308[15].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1308[16].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1308[17].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1308[18].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1308[19].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1308[1].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1308[20].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1308[21].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1308[22].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1308[23].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1308[24].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1308[25].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1308[26].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1308[2].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1308[3].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1308[4].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1308[5].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1308[6].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1308[7].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1308[8].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1308[9].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1309[1].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1309[2].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1309[3].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1309[4].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1310[10].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1310[11].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1310[12].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1310[13].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1310[14].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1310[15].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1310[16].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1310[1].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1310[2].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1310[3].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1310[4].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1310[5].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1310[6].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1310[7].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1310[8].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1310[9].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1312[1].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1312[2].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1314[1].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1314[2].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1314[3].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1314[4].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1321[10].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1321[11].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1321[12].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1321[13].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1321[14].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1321[15].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1321[16].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1321[17].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1321[18].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1321[1].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1321[2].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1321[3].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1321[4].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1321[5].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1321[6].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1321[7].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1321[8].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\1321[9].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\218[1].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\2280[1].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\2389[10].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\2389[11].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\2389[12].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\2389[13].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\2389[14].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\2389[15].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\2389[16].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\2389[17].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\2389[18].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\2389[1].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\2389[2].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\2389[3].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\2389[4].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\2389[5].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\2389[6].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\2389[7].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\2389[8].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\2389[9].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\243[1].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\243[2].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\243[3].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\243[4].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\243[5].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\260[1].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\260[2].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\260[3].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\260[4].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\260[5].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\262[1].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\262[2].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\262[3].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\262[4].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\265[1].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\265[2].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\295[1].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\295[2].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\295[3].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\295[4].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\295[5].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\295[6].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\344[1].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\344[2].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\344[3].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\344[4].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\402[1].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\402[2].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\402[3].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\402[4].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\41[10].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\41[11].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\41[12].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\41[13].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\41[14].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\41[15].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\41[1].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\41[2].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\41[3].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\41[4].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\41[5].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\41[6].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\41[7].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\41[8].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\41[9].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\438[1].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\438[2].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\652[10].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\652[11].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\652[12].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\652[13].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\652[14].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\652[1].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\652[2].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\652[3].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\652[4].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\652[5].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\652[6].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\652[7].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\652[8].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\652[9].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\905[1].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\905[2].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\9334[1].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\9334[2].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\9334[3].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\9334[4].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\938[1].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\938[2].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\941[10].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\941[11].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\941[12].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\941[13].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\941[14].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\941[15].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\941[16].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\941[17].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\941[18].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\941[19].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\941[1].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\941[20].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\941[21].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\941[22].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\941[2].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\941[3].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\941[4].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\941[5].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\941[6].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\941[7].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\941[8].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\941[9].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\946[1].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\946[2].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\946[3].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\946[4].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\946[5].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\946[6].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\946[7].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\946[8].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\951[1].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\951[2].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\951[3].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\951[4].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\951[5].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\951[6].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\951[7].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\951[8].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\969[1].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\969[2].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\969[3].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\969[4].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\969[5].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\969[6].ssq	Object is locked	skipped
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Crypto\RSA\MachineKeys\476a210fd1fc31e66ec0553f504ea0f4_999a9d90-e384-41d3-beb9-2bd6f5ee2a03	Object is locked	skipped
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Crypto\RSA\MachineKeys\a14b5341c9659afaf6e5fe5c46733a76_999a9d90-e384-41d3-beb9-2bd6f5ee2a03	Object is locked	skipped
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Crypto\RSA\MachineKeys\f686aace6942fb7f7ceb231212eef4a4_999a9d90-e384-41d3-beb9-2bd6f5ee2a03	Object is locked	skipped
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Crypto\RSA\MachineKeys\fc1e3851f429ea606d6ff1e01a5229f1_999a9d90-e384-41d3-beb9-2bd6f5ee2a03	Object is locked	skipped
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\eHome\logs\eHomeLog00.sqm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\eHome\logs\eHomeLog01.sqm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\eHome\logs\eHomeLog02.sqm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\eHome\logs\eHomeLog03.sqm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\eHome\logs\eHomeLog04.sqm	Object is locked	skipped
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\User Account Pictures\Mcx1.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\User Account Pictures\TheArmegeddon.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\DRM\Cache\Indiv01.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\DRM\drmstore.hds	Object is locked	skipped
C:\ProgramData\SupportSoft\medicsp2\SYSTEM\state\logs\sprtcmd.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\ProgramData\Trend Micro\AntiVirus\Log\tavui_S-1-5-21-2469421371-1397419969-2805525989-1001.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\System Volume Information\MountPointManagerRemoteDatabase	Object is locked	skipped
C:\System Volume Information\tracking.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\MSNLiveFav\LiveFavorites.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Roaming\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Logs\080415231722.ses	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Feeds Cache\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\CurrentDatabase_360.wmdb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History\History.IE5\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History\Low\History.IE5\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\AntiPhishing\B3BB5BBA-E7D5-40AB-A041-A5B1C0B26C8F.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\MSIMGSIZ.DAT	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Virtualized\C\Users\Owner\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\MSNLiveFav\LiveFavorites.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat.LOG1	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat.LOG2	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat{47f58c6f-3d2e-11dc-a203-001bb9746d3e}.TM.blf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat{47f58c6f-3d2e-11dc-a203-001bb9746d3e}.TMContainer00000000000000000001.regtrans-ms	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat{47f58c6f-3d2e-11dc-a203-001bb9746d3e}.TMContainer00000000000000000002.regtrans-ms	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Defender\FileTracker\{F3C5CD35-A744-47FE-94D0-E972625DAB0B}	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\SupportSoft\medicsp2\Owner\state\logs\sprtcmd.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Users\Owner\ntuser.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Users\Owner\ntuser.dat.LOG1	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Users\Owner\ntuser.dat.LOG2	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Users\Owner\NTUSER.DAT{3a539871-6a70-11db-887c-d362bd253390}.TM.blf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Users\Owner\NTUSER.DAT{3a539871-6a70-11db-887c-d362bd253390}.TMContainer00000000000000000001.regtrans-ms	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Users\Owner\NTUSER.DAT{3a539871-6a70-11db-887c-d362bd253390}.TMContainer00000000000000000002.regtrans-ms	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Users\Owner\Pictures\CnCLab1.0-Install.exe	Infected: Trojan.BAT.Flood.f	skipped
C:\Windows\Debug\PASSWD.LOG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\Debug\WIA\wiatrace.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\DUMP5530.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.persist.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\Logs\DPX\setupact.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\Logs\DPX\setuperr.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\SMSvcHost.exe.config	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\Panther\UnattendGC\diagerr.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\Panther\UnattendGC\diagwrn.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\Panther\UnattendGC\setupact.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\Panther\UnattendGC\setuperr.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\security\database\secedit.sdb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\EventCache\{9118C923-F2F3-44B9-AAA6-102EA3E310F0}.bin	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\ReportingEvents.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-2P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## TheArmegeddon (Jul 9, 2007)

C:\Windows\System32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-2P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\catroot2\edb.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\catroot2\{127D0A1D-4EF2-11D1-8608-00C04FC295EE}\catdb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\catroot2\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\catdb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\LogFiles\Scm\SCM.EVM	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\LogFiles\WUDF\WUDFTrace.etl	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\restore\MachineGuid.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\spool\SpoolerETW.etl	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\sysprep\Panther\diagerr.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\sysprep\Panther\diagwrn.xml	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\sysprep\Panther\setupact.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\sysprep\Panther\setuperr.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\0296C47314AB746EC35476488248FCD9.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\040270F850D5C3C91057DDDA2DA294D8.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\0A9DBC92D554324656F61F9862679F27.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\0DF617D6737A7561E732F853792261C3.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\1E2E58C73053C7775EB226DB5E739137.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\26C097A9392F8C541AD42E89B7909073.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\2A811E5CCC22CC9D7AE2B04EF0402688.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\2AA23BB86A5EBD8BC2D820944E55B233.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\2B8B1A8B0ACD3EE28B421D3918DC1F29.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\2CE523184A801AA7361A7039E2D6B41D.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\2D57A7682ACD19214C258D31A06D008F.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\3460B7617E0429A960E481B197F238A3.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\376786241A5443E41378D25CF812FCC1.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\3DC0BABDCA20E5E319117C21BD4BD795.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\494C62FAA08CD5217399BAA555FF491B.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\4A01E0F376B5833EBA98F0D1D5F60CD1.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\4B471F64BAF831EC7945C820FD5A16E5.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\4CB32C0A77CD4D9B0C9618F73F786C32.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\5774C77265BE4C55B5C6C9718979E015.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\5966D45C7B25EACA46E87DD8E5703964.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\5B5D21CF62E70BACF9D085E6AA6CE143.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\69554D930FCA40B0304B9A43A8036F2D.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\72F867EF62976CE9F70993FF3E68A4EB.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\75054C3771DF289038069A9BB1C1FB6E.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\7851AF96EA828F912853F32DB0D96138.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\7F417E1A6D819A9B2FEB55DA6858EA0A.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\87AA2A001CE3E89926688B93E4DC2992.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\8C718B5AFD373885B68D2836088CAF9A.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\903E49C444C46FEF5F2C3A189C9CEF71.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\96ABB1671705F680578FE240427CBD4F.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\9A72EE7775E8021F75961342B8AFD1B4.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\9AD3182A2F39A3E091E15109132EC6CC.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\9CD33F0956942860B50AA1B9330DEFAF.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\9E06E4FE97F0CBB8D659894823F805D7.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\A80FF2DC09487ECD60AFB147B262BDD7.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\AA6E0E396C238977CA909EFD82299737.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\AA742824DCADA846BA4B665D686DD5D6.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\BBF206490BAA431B592F9A13534F43F6.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\BE81B2C0741907C1FC1C42B6223E59AD.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\D1A1B12A7DA3F9675C01397A26DBF4B3.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\D4C4BA54B6A8FA6211E60E2ADFF7426A.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\DE391013DA56ABA39FFF40A9ABDF052F.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\DF80FD3849FFF74B4BF43E2EA8ADEC8A.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\DFB9AD54AC2D3B8122567AAD3BF3EB7F.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\E04DE4CDFEC284A342159BB920976701.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\E478A5DB75C9721E744C05D78DBACFD3.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\E737DE61441445E1FDFCA45EF5E7D987.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\E9D8A460B2C986DD5FF19F299F4A27EC.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\EC45C70F2A3D9DED718E71631C38E2FE.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\F01326692CC5736EBAC31B9FC2381CF2.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover\F81E6BEBC3067C406E6C491608474198.mof	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\repository\INDEX.BTR	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\repository\MAPPING1.MAP	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\repository\MAPPING2.MAP	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\repository\OBJECTS.DATA	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Application.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\DFS Replication.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\HardwareEvents.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Internet Explorer.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Key Management Service.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Media Center.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-Bits-Client%4Operational.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-CodeIntegrity%4Operational.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-CorruptedFileRecovery-Client%4Operational.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-CorruptedFileRecovery-Server%4Operational.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-DateTimeControlPanel%4Operational.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-Diagnosis-DPS%4Operational.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-Diagnosis-MSDT%4Operational.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-Diagnosis-PLA%4Operational.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Networking%4Operational.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance%4Operational.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-DiskDiagnostic%4Operational.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-DiskDiagnosticDataCollector%4Operational.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-DiskDiagnosticResolver%4Operational.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-DriverFrameworks-UserMode%4Operational.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-Forwarding%4Operational.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-GroupPolicy%4Operational.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-Help%4Operational.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-International%4Operational.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-WDI%4Operational.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-WHEA.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-LanguagePackSetup%4Operational.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-MeetingSpace%4Operational.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-MemoryDiagnostics-Results%4Debug.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-MUI%4Operational.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-NetworkAccessProtection%4Operational.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-ParentalControls%4Operational.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-Program-Compatibility-Assistant%4Operational.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-ReadyBoost%4Operational.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-ReliabilityAnalysisComponent%4Metrics.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-ReliabilityAnalysisComponent%4Operational.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-RemoteAssistance%4Admin.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-RemoteAssistance%4Operational.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-Resource-Exhaustion-Detector%4Operational.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-Resource-Exhaustion-Resolver%4Operational.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-Resource-Leak-Diagnostic%4Operational.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-RestartManager%4Operational.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-TaskScheduler%4Operational.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-TerminalServices-RDPClient%4Operational.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-UAC%4Operational.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-UAC-FileVirtualization%4Operational.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient%4Operational.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-Winlogon%4Operational.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-Winsock-WS2HELP%4Operational.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-Wired-AutoConfig%4Operational.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Microsoft-Windows-WLAN-AutoConfig%4Operational.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\ODiag.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\OSession.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Security.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Setup.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\System.evtx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\Tasks\EasyShare Registration Task.job	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\Tasks\SCHEDLGU.TXT	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\Tasks\Uniblue SpeedUpMyPC Nag.job	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\Tasks\Uniblue SpeedUpMyPC.job	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\Tasks\wrSpySweeper_L378BBC085BE44937ADD05F7C697DEC1C.job	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\WindowsUpdate.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\winsxs\ManifestCache\6.0.6001.18000_001c50b5_blobs.bin	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-n..n_service_datastore_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_cef7ceb03914a67f\dnary.xsd	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-n..n_service_datastore_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_d12e90ac35ffb753\dnary.xsd	Object is locked	skipped

Scan process completed.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Please go to UploadMalware to upload a suspicious file for analysis. 
Enter your username from this forum
Copy and paste the link to this thread
Browse for this filename: *C:\Users\Owner\Pictures\CnCLab1.0-Install.exe*
In the comments, please mention that I asked you to upload this file
Click on *Send File*


----------



## TheArmegeddon (Jul 9, 2007)

Alrighty, it is done.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hmm, not sure but no reply yet 

In the meantime, try this for me:

*Jotti File Submission:*

Please go to  Jotti's malware scan

Copy and paste the following file path into the *"File to upload & scan"*box on the top of the page:

*C:\Users\Owner\Pictures\CnCLab1.0-Install.exe*

 Click on the submit button

 Please post the results in your next reply.


----------



## TheArmegeddon (Jul 9, 2007)

Well great, it's happened again. Except this time AVG can't seem to find what's causing the Trend to attack itself. So now I have a new question, what anti-virus would you suggest to take Trend's Place?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

I use a paid version called kaspersky from here:

http://www.kaspersky.com/

But, you could try AVG anti-virus. You have the anti-spyware from AVG already 

http://free.grisoft.com/ww.download-avg-anti-virus-free-edition

However, did you mange to upload that file to the last place I posted to? It should create a list of scans when you upload it, which you post here


----------



## TheArmegeddon (Jul 9, 2007)

No, I had tried many times unsuccessfully to upload the file, EA came back with a report and said it scanned the file with a couple dozen scanners and said it was fine, and if EA says it's safe, I'm going to assume EA is correct. But worst case scenario with the recent files being found is that my computer crashes and I lose all my data. Since other users on the computer have no concern for their personal information and since I have a 5 year warranty on the hardware in it, I'll just let Trend run until it expires and then I'll subscribe to AVG or Avast.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Oki doki, and apart from that file, it was all clear of malware 

eddie


----------

